# Blast from the past



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

A recent post in another thread by Nil about an old issue of Car Action magazine got me to do alittle digging through my giant stack of old RCCA's. My search turned up the issue Nil was talking about: Volume 3, Number 1, February 1988. This issue featured racing from Lake Whippoorwill Speedway in Orlando, Fla and the weekend of big time small scale racing that Radio Control Car Action had sponsored. One of the most successful racers that weekend was a young guy named Buddy Bartos who whooped on them so bad he earned the name "Legend of Whippoorwill".* *

The 16 year old magazine shows it's age, the cover is gone...the corners are dogeared and torn, but it's full of pictures and good articles about the biggest R/C race of the time. Kinda neat to see the old ads with names like, Thorp, Mauri, Pro Tech and Bolink, and to read about cars with names like Optima, Vindicator, Kangaroo, and Predator. 
The newest hot battery was Sanyo 1400mah NiCads and at Whippoorwill, motors with names like CAM, Twister, Losi, and Trinity held the top positions.

*One of the big events of that weekend of racing was the Novak 600 lap team race. "A grueling test of enduring team work" With Joel Johnson and Bud Bartos starting on the front row, this was expected to be a 600 lap sprint. The team of Bartos/Hechler fell behind at the start of the run. Their car seemed unstable and was at a disadvantage in this team race because their competitors had quick change battery systems that cut their pit stops for fresh batterys from 16 to 18 second to 3 or 4 seconds. By lap 300 the team of Bartos/ Hechler was gaining ground again. At lap 560 they pulled in for their last set of batterys and with Bud at the controls, they put 2 laps between them and the second place team of Davis/Davis winning the race in 1:16.37.7 averaging 34.1 mph running a TRC Pro 10 powered by CAM motors and a Tekin ESC. The team of Johnson/Fuller finished third with 549 laps.*

*Novak 600 Winners*
*Top - Tim Morton/ Jan Limpach*
*Bottom - Bud Bartos/Dave Hechler*

to be continued.....


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

K1m >> That is cool !!! Yes in the good old days I was in just about ever issue of Car Action mag. I still beleive that issue is what started the big explosion of RC racing at the time. 
Now know one even knows who I am. :freak: 
The two in top of picture are Tim Morton left owner of TRC at the time and right is Jan Limpach ( world champion slot car racer and my manager at the time) Yes manager to keep all the autograph chasers in line.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Bud -- lots of people konw who you are  -- your that old guy that makes them SC-18 things.....


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Just the old Guy !!!!!!1


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> Just the old Guy !!!!!!1


NO not just the old guy, THEEEEE old guy! You have done a lot for this hobby and been on the forefront many years past. I do belive most people dont realize who you are and the influence you have had over the years, Before I got to meet you in 1989, I used to read about you constantly in car action. I was just having this conversation with my Girlfriend after racing friday. I can remember your famous NOID on all your cars!!! (remember the noid form dominoes?) THe east west oval shoot out! that was all you!!!! You are one of the four fathers of RC in my book!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Thank You !!!!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Bud's my hero!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

How old can he be, the first time I meet him I think he was 13.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Donald Deutsch said:


> How old can he be, the first time I meet him I think he was 13.


And your one of the GRANDFOURFATHERS OF R/C DON!!!!


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

OK, Bud is one of the "FourFathers of RC". then who are the other three? 

Bud must be the most famous, cause I couldn't tell you who the other three are...

RAFster


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

*The Third Annual Pepsi Challenge was the last event of the Car Action Weekend. Finally, it all came down to a five minute race for the 1/10 scale invitational. Steve Swindle was on the pole with his Bolink Eliminator 10, and starting right beside him was Bud Bartos, driving a new TRC Pro. Swindle jumped into the lead and Bartos, after falling behind early, passed Andy Dobson in the new Parma car for second place. Then Swindle dropped off the pace with battery problems. For a while Jeff Davis put pressure on Bartos, until the Legend pulled away for the victory with a 45 lap run. Barto's CAM powered car averaged 38.6 mph for the five minute run.*

A couple of questions Bud: The article also says that J. Limpach won the 1/10 stock class driving your Predator. Was the TRC car a brand new car for you at the time? Sounds like you guys had quite a road trip. Also, what's the story on your "secret to success"?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

The TRC was new at that race. Jan who is mainly a slot car racer ran my Preditor and won the stock class. I think it was his first real RC race ever. He was OK as long as he was on the track turing left only but if in a wreak he had a hard time fig which way to turn  
what is that in the picture ???
:jest:


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Did you lose those brain cells from consuming the contents of the bottle? Hope to see the racing legend in the flesh tomorrow evening at HobbyTown track at the BRP points series opener.

David


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Rafster show up at 5:00 sharp I have a bet in will share it with You.


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

BudBartos said:


> what is that in the picture ???
> :jest:


I don't know... that's a direct scan from the RCCA issue. I figured there MUST be a story there. Some kind of wine cooler they fixed up for you I guess.

Here's another old pic. Does anyone know these drivers from the 80's?


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

*Fourfathers LOL*



RAFster said:


> OK, Bud is one of the "FourFathers of RC". then who are the other three?
> 
> Bud must be the most famous, cause I couldn't tell you who the other three are...
> 
> RAFster


Ok the other 3 are Mike Reedy, Gil Losi Sr., Mr. (mike?) Novak at least in my book anyways. anyone else?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

It would be Bob Novak.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> It would be Bob Novak.


Couldnt remeber!


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

I ran across this the other day while surfing through Putnam Propulsion's web site. I think it said from 1992 - Jimmie Holland "The Dutchman" on the left in the familiar t-shirt and some old guy named Johnson on the right.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

since your on the topic of old skool


----------



## jozimoto (May 2, 2003)

I used to live in Orlando and race 1/12 scale with the local club. We would tread out to the high banks of the "WHIP" to watch the big races. I have seen the "Legend" whoop ass at the "WHIP". I think Bud psyched his opponets with those cool lime green framed glasses. Does he still wear them? 
By the way the "WHIP" was located in the pig farming community of Narcoosee, about 15 miles outside of Orlando. Originally it was a dirt oval. RC10's were raced there with stock car bodies. That was in the days of "Pre Stealth" transmission, 1200 mah batteries and the slot car resister speed controls. ESC'c were just coming out. After that the "WHIP" was concreted, one of the first classes that ran there was Tamiya Hornets that had been modified with the front end blocks from an Associated 12i.
We were shocked the day Lake Whipporwill International Speedway was sold.
It was an awesome place to race.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Still have the glasses but can't see with them. The whip was the place for sure.


----------



## Jay Boyd (Dec 28, 2003)

Bud is still fast!!
Anyone have a mint RC12i for sale?Had one 20 years ago..... Thanks,Jay


----------



## thunder44 (Sep 26, 2001)

Hi, I ran across this post tonight, I guess going down memory lane and well wanted to mention a few drivers I used to race with there. I moved down to Orlando in 86 and started racing at "The Whip" there shortly after. I was wondering if anyone remembers Chokin Chuck Wade and his racing wife,(I forgot her name) and Al Savage, and The T-BONE twins, (can't remember there names either). I can't seem to remember much of anyone else names but spent 5 yrs of great racing there. In 2000 or 99, the family and I went down to Fl for vacation and made a trip out to what was left of the track, All the wood stands and pits tables and shelters and Annoucer booth was gone including the shop as well, just the Concrete oval was there. I just happen to have a small 2 lb hammer with me and chisle a small 5 lb block off turn one as a keep sake. Once in a while I get out the old Video tapes we made of racing of The Whip and go back down memory lane.. Not sure if anyone would remember me or not but they used to call me The Mad Hillbilly at the track.. Yes those were the days.. 

I know this tread is nearly a year old but once I ran accross it I had to post something in respect to that Grand Old lady we knew as "The Whip"


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

Thanks for your post, Thunder. My wife and I spent a day at the Whip in the late 80's while visiting my parents in Fla. While everyone else was shaking hands with Mickey at Disneyworld, I was running my old RC10 around the track probably faster than it had ever gone before. No one else was there at the time except the owner - Bob I think - but I was having a great time on a track I had only read about before in RCCA magazine. Bob seemed amazed that I would come clear to Fla to run on his track. I still have t shirts from his shop and I've never forgot what it felt like going into turn two!


----------



## thunder44 (Sep 26, 2001)

hI K1m, Bob was always good to me, although I heard some folks didnt get along with him but he was always nice to me and my family. I still have over 20 trophies from his track, and assorted Medallions and only 3 A-main 1st place Cystals. I never won a Jacket or got a T-shirt but the memories will aways be there.. I never ran Associated cars there only ran the old Lynx II with aftermarket stuff from Competition Electronics I believe that's the name, correct me if I am wrong.. I had belong to a bunch guys that called our selves Team WFO... Those were the days!! LOL!!


----------



## linuxwar (Oct 28, 2005)

I remember WFO and Chuck Wade. I use to race at the whip often. I use to go there with Larry Burkett. He was friends with many of them even Randy Rude Dog Wheeler. Those were great times.

Guys like Mike Boylan, Chad and Morie mears. 
http://www.teamsupercell.com/


----------



## thunder44 (Sep 26, 2001)

Hi, Linuxwar, Chuck Wade and his wife were great to race with, do you remember Al "Earnhardt" Salvage, Chuck Massey? Also who was Rude Dog's sidekick. I can't seem to remember his name.. Would be cool to contact these guys again, It has been almost 15 yrs since I raced and seen these guys.. Anyone knowing email address for Chuck Wade, Rude Dog, Al Salvage or Chuck Massey drop me a line at [email protected] I spoke with Chuck Massey at the 1999 Snowbirds in Tampa. But haven't heard from him since.. 

Also anyone having any old photos of "The Whip" please email me what you have or send me a link. Would appreciate it.. Thanks to all!!!


----------



## BudJ63 (Nov 11, 2001)

Hey Greg!

This is Bud "I can spin that wide car" Johnson. 
Chuck Wade's wifes name was Melissa. The other WFO guy was Bob. I don't remember his last name. I saw Al Savage at the "Birds" last year. Reading all this talk of the "Whip" sure has brought back some good memories. Although I wasn't considered one of the "better" drivers... I was there most every weekend having a blast! Racing with the Hillbilly was always fun!


----------



## thunder44 (Sep 26, 2001)

Hi Bud,
Nice to hear from ya!! HOPE you been doing well and still Racing!! Wish I could get down to the birds to see some of those lost souls of "The Whip" ,LOL!! If you should ever come across anyones email addy, please forward on to me, ya never know we could have a "Whip" reunion on here.. LOL!! Take Care!


----------



## linuxwar (Oct 28, 2005)

I wonder whatever happened to the old guy Chuck that use to live in the camper at the track. He was like Bob Housh's helper. Man there was nothing better than crowing around the track to watch the "A" main inventational race at the oval masters. 

Heres some names
Bob Astrita, Jim Scala, Spencer Sinsabough, Ruben Davis (former bucs player), Larry Burkett, Troy and Justin Meradith, Phil Simms, Richard and John Nemkovick, John Grubb, Bruce and Jason Bunch. 

I remember Leaving the WHIP after racing around 4:00 and driving to Tampa to race that night at Rays RC and hobbies.


----------



## Heliopolis (Nov 24, 2005)

Wow, you guys really make me miss the so called old days. I lived about 100 miles from "The Whip" and visited there a couple of times around '88 or '89, I think. I can't even remember exactly where it was located, but it seemed like it was a rural area to the southeast of Orlando.

I'm interested as to why it closed down. Was the owner made a lucrative offer on the land? Or did interest in racing there die off? Does anyone remember when it closed, or know what's on the land now.

Also, does anyone have any pictures, or can maybe explain to me how those quick change batteries worked in a 600 lap race that they had there? If memory serves me correctly the factory teams could change a battery in about four seconds.


----------

